# Best Buy Premiere $34.99



## jaredmwright (Sep 6, 2004)

Best Buy has the TiVo Premiere 2 Tuner on sale for $34.99. Thinking of picking one up as a spare for parts alone at this price. Must be getting ready for a refresh to Series 5 or the new TiVo mini.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/TiVo&#1...165774529&skuId=9744971&strId=135&strClr=true


----------



## Chimpware (Jan 30, 2002)

It is at one store only in California. Doesn't sound like getting ready for anything to me.


----------



## jaredmwright (Sep 6, 2004)

Good point, missed that small but important detail. Still, if you leave nearby it is a great deal for the remote and spare parts alone.


----------



## Ky_Shag (Jan 26, 2012)

TiVo Premiere service is $14.99 per month; additional TiVo Premiere(s) $12.99 per month.*
*Minimum 1 year service plan required. Early termination fee and other restrictions apply. 
Product Lifetime service for first TiVo Premiere is $499.99; additional TiVo Premiere(s) $399.99.


----------



## reubanks (Feb 19, 2006)

Chimpware said:


> It is at one store only in California. Doesn't sound like getting ready for anything to me.


Actually no. The way Best Buy does their "in store clearance" deals don't seem to show up in a site search. You can go back one page http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olstemp...96&type=page&strId=135&usc=pcmcat231700050017 and then click on "Change Store"...

You may or may not have any luck finding one at your local store, but I just did! (I actually see several around my area.)

Randy


----------



## jaredmwright (Sep 6, 2004)

You are correct, changing the store does show them on clearance in my area also. Definitely a good deal for someone looking to add to their account.


----------



## P42 (Jan 7, 2003)

A cheap way of getting a spare power supply, hard drive and remote....for ones Lifetime Tivo, then sell the board on Ebay.


----------



## Loach (Jan 11, 2013)

Makes me wonder if Best Buy is going to stop selling Tivos altogether? When I was shopping for mine, my local store had a tiny Tivo display with only a couple of the base Premiere models in stock. Had to search for it. No Premiere 4's or XL4's at all, and only a few accessories like the wireless adapter.


----------



## bobdole888 (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks. Changing the store worked for me. I was able to pick a store close to me that has the tivo on clearance.

Is there anyway to add this tivo existing account without 1 year commitment?
If not, it's still nice to have the spare parts. Just the 250gb HDD is worth the $35 price already.


----------



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

Several of them here in the Dallas area if anyone is interested thats close by.


----------



## reubanks (Feb 19, 2006)

Los Angeles/Orange County seems to be sold out already, but there seems to be a few in the San Diego area.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

bobdole888 said:


> Thanks. Changing the store worked for me. I was able to pick a store close to me that has the tivo on clearance.
> 
> Is there anyway to add this tivo existing account without 1 year commitment?
> If not, it's still nice to have the spare parts. Just the 250gb HDD is worth the $35 price already.


LIFETIME!


----------



## Ky_Shag (Jan 26, 2012)

its a 320 gig not 250


----------



## bobdole888 (Jan 30, 2010)

jrtroo said:


> LIFETIME!


@$399, lifetime is a bit too costly. I'm hoping the $50 lifetime deal can be used. But I think this unit needs to be activated first.

I still don't know how Tivo keeps track of which unit have 1yr commitment and which ones don't. Particularly when there are refurbished units in the mix which may have been activated multiple times.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

bobdole888 said:


> I still don't know how Tivo keeps track of which unit have 1yr commitment and which ones don't. Particularly when there are refurbished units in the mix which may have been activated multiple times.


I think it would be simple considering each Tivo has a unique service number.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

bobdole888 said:


> I still don't know how Tivo keeps track of which unit have 1yr commitment and which ones don't. Particularly when there are refurbished units in the mix which may have been activated multiple times.


Refurbished units are issued a new service number and serial number. All TiVos are unique and they can easily tell how long they have been activated.

Dan


----------



## cheese toast (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up OP, picked one up for the bedroom. $27 out the door after a couple of reward certificates.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Loach said:


> Makes me wonder if Best Buy is going to stop selling Tivos altogether?


I assume it's on clearance in favor of the larger (500 GB?) version of the Premiere that's current now. (Side note: I tried to look this up just now on tivo.com, and they only describe the drive size in annoying hand-wavy non-units of "Up to 75 hours of HD" and "Up to 650 hours of SD".)


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yes this is the older one. I think it was 45 hours HD and 400 hours SD.

Dan


----------



## Loach (Jan 11, 2013)

wmcbrine said:


> I assume it's on clearance in favor of the larger (500 MB?) version of the Premiere that's current now. (Side note: I tried to look this up just now on tivo.com, and they only describe the drive size in annoying hand-wavy non-units of "Up to 75 hours of HD" and "Up to 650 hours of SD".)


Ah yes, you're probably right. Looking closer at my local Best Buy's clearance listing it states "Records up to 45 hours of HD programming" so clearly not the newer 500MB Premiere.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

I already have a deactivated Premiere lying around waiting for the $50 lifetime offer that will never come.


----------



## swerver (May 18, 2012)

Can I use this just for streaming from another tivo without paying the monthly fee or lifetime and without a cable card? I'm thinking no, just making sure thanks.


----------



## bobdole888 (Jan 30, 2010)

crap!
Just got an email from bestbuy saying that they cancelled my order because the item is no longer available.


----------



## reubanks (Feb 19, 2006)

bobdole888 said:


> crap!
> Just got an email from bestbuy saying that they cancelled my order because the item is no longer available.


I got that the first time I tried in LA. It took me 4 tries at different stores to finally find one that took.

Randy


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

swerver said:


> Can I use this just for streaming from another tivo without paying the monthly fee or lifetime and without a cable card? I'm thinking no, just making sure thanks.


Nope. Can't stream without service.

Dan


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

bobdole888 said:


> @$399, lifetime is a bit too costly. I'm hoping the $50 lifetime deal can be used. But I think this unit needs to be activated first.
> 
> I still don't know how Tivo keeps track of which unit have 1yr commitment and which ones don't. Particularly when there are refurbished units in the mix which may have been activated multiple times.


When TiVo does a so called refurbish job (IMHO TiVo just gives you a new TiVo) the TSN has a code, to best I can tell the 2nd set of numbers than contains a 1 in the 3rd place IE (746-001x-xxxx-xxxx) and the box is brown with just the TiVo TSN and model number on it.


----------



## JohnnyO (Nov 3, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> Yes this is the older one. I think it was 45 hours HD and 400 hours SD.
> 
> Dan


Seems like a good deal if you were planning to upgrade the harddrive using JMFS.

I'm on the fence about upgrading from my TivoHD units. Both have lifetime. Maybe I should dip my toe. I would like to see if Xfinity OnDemand works well.
It seems there is no time limited "deal" for Product Lifetime, so I could get a unit now and see how it goes.

John


----------



## eric102 (Oct 31, 2012)

My BB has the XL's on clearance for $99, I think I'll grab one.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I see one of the 320GB premieres by me for $34.99. So I am able to get this and am not required to get service? If that is the case I will order it so they can hold it for pick up. Then I can use it for spare parts.


----------



## JohnnyO (Nov 3, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> So I am able to get this and am not required to get service?


It looks like service is required, based on the bestbuy.com entry I looked at.

None of the stores in my area have the unit listed on clearance.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I guess it was too good to be true.


----------



## reubanks (Feb 19, 2006)

Service isn't required to BUY it, just to USE it!

I picked mine up and found out something interesting... They were out of the 45 hour model when I got there (even though I had paid and had a confirmation), so they gave me a 75 hour unit instead for the same price.

DANGIT! This is NOT what I paid for! 

Randy


----------



## Ky_Shag (Jan 26, 2012)

If u go to BB and pay cash then never
activate it then its used for parts
would that work?


----------



## reubanks (Feb 19, 2006)

Yes, that would work.


----------



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

My friend she stopped by and picked up 2 on the way home from work, and she didnt have to get subs on them there at Best Buy. They told her to do it online or call. Maybe its different in different states? I dunno.


----------



## DaveDFW (Jan 25, 2005)

I just picked up one in DFW. I didn't really need a Premiere, but for $35 I couldn't resist the deal. I consider the purchase to be essentially a $20 remote and $15 in spare parts.

Who needs a Mini?


----------



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

What store did you find yours at?


----------



## DaveDFW (Jan 25, 2005)

The location in McKinney on 121.


----------



## JohnnyO (Nov 3, 2002)

Hmm... I'm traveling to a city tomorrow that lists the clearance units in stock. I wonder if a Premiere (out of the box, maybe?) would fit in a carry-on size roller bag...

At this stage I have two working TiVoHD units with lifetime service. About 30% of what I watch is via OTA, so I'd want the OTA-capable unit.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

Omaha BB's aren't on sale and that don't have any in stock has to ship to store.


----------



## reubanks (Feb 19, 2006)

ajwees41 said:


> Omaha BB's aren't on sale and that don't have any in stock has to ship to store.


Except at West Omaha...

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olstemp...96&type=page&usc=pcmcat231700050017&strId=240

Randy


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

Clearing out inventory to make room for new models? Or are sales just crap and tivo is desperate? Seems like a ton of discount offers as of late.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Probably Super Bowl related


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

My guess is this is just clearing old 320GB stock. To make room for a new DVR? Probably not. The tea leaves aren't reading that way.

But it wouldn't be hard to believe that it's to clear stock of the cheapo $99 units before the Mini shows up at a comparable price (if they choose to subsidize it with fees, and if you believe in the possibility that it may show up in March/April).


----------



## heyted (Mar 4, 2012)

reubanks said:


> Service isn't required to BUY it, just to USE it!


Service is not required to use its ability to function as a tuner and sometimes other abilities.


----------



## heyted (Mar 4, 2012)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> To make room for a new DVR?


I wish they would augment their profit model by making a DVR that has manual recording, no automatic recording using the TiVo service, and does not require any monthly or lifetime service fees.

I realize that people can reply to this and say "keep wishing." But if enough people request it, you never know.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> But it wouldn't be hard to believe that it's to clear stock of the cheapo $99 units before the Mini shows up


I could see them just dropping the 2 tuner model, especially with the mini coming out.


----------



## P42 (Jan 7, 2003)

heyted said:


> I wish they would augment their profit model by making a DVR that has manual recording, no automatic recording using the TiVo service, and does not require any monthly or lifetime service fees.


A dumb DVR like that would be seen as watering down the TiVo brand. ie what makes (or what made Tivo in the past) was the ability to do wish lists, season passes etc. To make profit on a dumb DVR, one without service and only able to record channel X at time Y, would require them to make profit on only the hardware, which is that cheap. And then you get pissed customers who picked up the dumb Tivo at *mart and call CS to b!tch that is does work like TiVo should.


----------



## heyted (Mar 4, 2012)

P42 said:


> A dumb DVR like that would be seen as watering down the TiVo brand. ie what makes (or what made Tivo in the past) was the ability to do wish lists, season passes etc. To make profit on a dumb DVR, one without service and only able to record channel X at time Y, would require them to make profit on only the hardware, which is that cheap. And then you get pissed customers who picked up the dumb Tivo at *mart and call CS to b!tch that is does work like TiVo should.


Multiple products can be placed side by side with their abilities clearly marked. A dumb DVR can be made smarter with the addition of something like the Vizio Co-Star, which has a free guide.
http://www.googletvforum.org/forum/...beatable-cord-cutters-utopia-3.html#post44135


----------



## cmshep222 (Feb 18, 2005)

Here's the same deal in Midlothian, VA. Just ordered.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olstemp...6&type=page&usc=pcmcat231700050017&strId=1437


----------



## waterchange (Jun 29, 2010)

Just ordered one in the Seattle area (Bellevue, WA store).


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

reubanks said:


> Service isn't required to BUY it, just to USE it!
> 
> I picked mine up and found out something interesting... They were out of the 45 hour model when I got there (even though I had paid and had a confirmation), so they gave me a 75 hour unit instead for the same price.
> 
> ...


Dude, things are tough all over.

Just suck it up and deal with the extra hard drive space.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

JohnnyO said:


> Hmm... I'm traveling to a city tomorrow that lists the clearance units in stock. I wonder if a Premiere (out of the box, maybe?) would fit in a carry-on size roller bag...
> 
> At this stage I have two working TiVoHD units with lifetime service. About 30% of what I watch is via OTA, so I'd want the OTA-capable unit.


If it's still in the box, just take it to one of those copy-shipping-etc. places, and mail it to yourself.


----------



## lew2 (Dec 31, 2006)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> My guess is this is just clearing old 320GB stock. To make room for a new DVR? Probably not.


Correct. They're clearancing the 45Hr Premiere units, which are replaced with the 75Hr Premiere version. Look at the model numbers - clearance is the TCD746320, not the TCD746500


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

Went to three best buys in Portland and all three said their online stock is wrong and that the quantity that it says they have is really their demo unit. Complete bs of course


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## lew2 (Dec 31, 2006)

spaldingclan said:


> Complete bs of course


How so?


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

I tried to do it here -- ordered online and paid with PayPal, then apparently someone called (I wasn't here) and said something about an upgrade (?), then I got email notices of cancellation and refund. Oh well.


----------



## lew2 (Dec 31, 2006)

wmcbrine said:


> I tried to do it here -- ordered online and paid with PayPal, then apparently someone called (I wasn't here) and said something about an upgrade (?), then I got email notices of cancellation and refund. Oh well.


My experience as well, though I talked to the person from BestBuy. She said there was a problem with the inventory system and demo units or somesuch, I don't remember the details beyond "they don't have one to sell me" since it was the discontinued 45hr units.

She did further say that she'd "upgrade" me to a 75Hr unit for the $99 price. No bargain since that was the current (sale) price anyone could walk in and get.


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

lew2 said:


> How so?


why would their system show demo units as part of sell-able inventory?


----------



## lew2 (Dec 31, 2006)

spaldingclan said:


> why would their system show demo units as part of sell-able inventory?


My guess (and the gist of what I was told) is that their system was screwed up. As to how or why, please see Hanlon's Razor: "Never attribute to malice that which is adequately explained by stupidity."


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

lew2 said:


> My guess (and the gist of what I was told) is that _*their system was screwed up.*_ As to how or why, please see Hanlon's Razor: "Never attribute to malice that which is adequately explained by stupidity."


And you're surprised about this (with Best Buy) why?


----------



## DaveDFW (Jan 25, 2005)

The first Best Buy I visited showed one TCD746320 in stock, but no one could actually locate it.

Perhaps it's just common that inventory errors exist which aren't noticed until the last item supposedly in stock is missing?

I didn't dwell on their inventory discrepancy, I just traveled to the next Best Buy and purchased there instead.


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm not surprised at all, Best Buy is a horrible store


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

They had this problem when i went to purchase the stream. Needless to say 3 stores later who stated it was In Stock Online did not actually have it and it was shipped to me


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

it's a clearance item though and says only available in store


----------



## lew2 (Dec 31, 2006)

Bierboy said:


> And you're surprised about this (with Best Buy) why?


If you're talking to me, I'm puzzled why you might think I was surprised.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

P42 said:


> A dumb DVR like that would be seen as watering down the TiVo brand. ie what makes (or what made Tivo in the past) was the ability to do wish lists, season passes etc. To make profit on a dumb DVR, one without service and only able to record channel X at time Y, would require them to make profit on only the hardware, which is that cheap. And then you get pissed customers who picked up the dumb Tivo at *mart and call CS to b!tch that is does work like TiVo should.


Umm, tivo had almost exactly what he wishes for.. It was Tivo Basic.. AFAIK, the bullet points are -- no season passes, only 3 days of guide data.


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

One left in my local store. Ordered and we'll see if it's there when I go to pickup...

Edit: got an order cancellation, not in stock


----------



## cmshep222 (Feb 18, 2005)

FYI. Follow up. For me, Best Buy was (of course) out of them and my online order was cancelled. But...they offered me the floor model at 20% off, and I took it. That's 28 bucks. Not bad for a Premiere!


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

cmshep222 said:


> FYI. Follow up. For me, Best Buy was (of course) out of them and my online order was cancelled. But...they offered me the floor model at 20% off, and I took it. That's 28 bucks. Not bad for a Premiere!


You got $28 off, or did you pay $28


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

20% off the reg $149 price is $28


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

spaldingclan said:


> 20% off the reg $149 price is $28


And 20% off of $34.99 is in the range of $28 as well.


----------



## malayphred (Jan 29, 2007)

spaldingclan said:


> 20% off the reg $149 price is $28


Actually, it's $29.80


----------



## cmshep222 (Feb 18, 2005)

Clarifying my post...I got 20% of the $34.99 price. SO I PAID 28 bucks.


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

cmshep222 said:


> Clarifying my post...I got 20% of the $34.99 price. SO I PAID 28 bucks.


That's a good deal but seeing as its a floor model, I'd back it up to a new drive and use that as my primary.


----------



## Mashdoc (Jan 23, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> I see one of the 320GB premieres by me for $34.99. So I am able to get this and am not required to get service? If that is the case I will order it so they can hold it for pick up. Then I can use it for spare parts.


I DID NOT call the store to see if they had one. This is a sure way to lose it as the employees or their friends will get it before you arrive.

I got one at Lady Lake, FL Best Buy. I ordered and paid for it online before going to pickup. I took the print out of the order with me just in case.


----------



## mobouser (Sep 14, 2005)

Hi All, just got one from Best Buy Albany NY for 35 and it has the upgraded hard drive. Thanks for the info. Paul D


----------



## smc03 (Sep 8, 2012)

seems like a pretty good deal! might just go this route instead of waiting on the mini that seems like it will never arrive.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

smc03 said:


> seems like a pretty good deal! might just go this route instead of waiting on the mini that seems like it will never arrive.


To use another TiVo as a Mini without Live TV you still have to active the TiVo, another $399. We are all hoping the Mini will cost much less.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

I just called this number for bestbuy 1-888-237-8289
and they said that they could ship me one direct to my house for that $34.99 price, or they could ship it to the store and I could pick it up.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

replaytv said:


> I just called this number for bestbuy 1-888-237-8289
> and they said that they could ship me one direct to my house for that $34.99 price, or they could ship it to the store and I could pick it up.


They would not do that for me, who did you speak to ?


----------



## pspens (Jan 20, 2013)

lessd said:


> When TiVo does a so called refurbish job (IMHO TiVo just gives you a new TiVo) the TSN has a code, to best I can tell the 2nd set of numbers than contains a 1 in the 3rd place IE (746-001x-xxxx-xxxx) and the box is brown with just the TiVo TSN and model number on it.


I bought a "refurbished" Series 3 a couple of years ago. In a little over a year it started having problems. I have since opened it up and the disk drive in there was manufactured in 2006!! The cabinet and everything else looked new. Sounds like they found out a way to get rid of old disk drives, assuming that they would soon get the Tivo unit back in exchange.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

pspens said:


> I bought a "refurbished" Series 3 a couple of years ago. In a little over a year it started having problems. I have since opened it up and the disk drive in there was manufactured in 2006!! The cabinet and everything else looked new. Sounds like they found out a way to get rid of old disk drives, assuming that they would soon get the Tivo unit back in exchange.


That's about the time S3 were first being built, so no surprise on the hard drive date.

It might have had very low mileage.

And the odds are your problems were caused by bad capacitors in the power supply.


----------



## pspens (Jan 20, 2013)

unitron said:


> That's about the time S3 were first being built, so no surprise on the hard drive date.
> 
> It might have had very low mileage.
> 
> And the odds are your problems were caused by bad capacitors in the power supply.


What? Tell me more about the bad capacitors. Will I have problems with the Premier 4? This is important to know, because I'm considering the lifetime deal.

I had a nice Panasonic dvr (bought it around 2003?) It started having problems and it turned out to be bad capacitors which I found out how to replace. But a year after replacing them, the same thing started happening I and I said the hell with it and bought a Tivo S2.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

pspens said:


> I bought a "refurbished" Series 3 a couple of years ago. In a little over a year it started having problems. I have since opened it up and the disk drive in there was manufactured in 2006!! The cabinet and everything else looked new. Sounds like they found out a way to get rid of old disk drives, assuming that they would soon get the Tivo unit back in exchange.


I think TiVo may use up disk drives that way, if you have a program that can read out the S.M.A.R.T information that will tell you the hours on the drive, about 8,760 hours/year. (The program I use is *HD Tune*)


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

pspens said:


> What? Tell me more about the bad capacitors. Will I have problems with the Premier 4? This is important to know, because I'm considering the lifetime deal.
> 
> I had a nice Panasonic dvr (bought it around 2003?) It started having problems and it turned out to be bad capacitors which I found out how to replace. But a year after replacing them, the same thing started happening I and I said the hell with it and bought a Tivo S2.


Go read the wikipedia page on "capacitor plague" for an overview of the problem.

So far in the TiVo world it seems to mostly be bad caps in the power supplies of single tuner Series 2s, some Series 2 DirecTiVos, and the 3 different flavors of Series 3s, with S2 dual tuners having somehow escaped the problem.

Haven't really seen mention of Series 1s and Series 4s being affected.

Of course the problem also hit lots of computer power supplies and PC motherboards, especially around the Pentium II BX chipset era, as well as LCD televisions and computer monitors, and who knows what else

In the affected TiVos, the problem can cause all sorts of strange symptoms because the power supplies don't quit completely, they just don't perform quite up to spec, so stuff doesn't get quite as much current as needed with quite as high a voltage pushing it.

EDIT TO ADD: There are several threads around here about the power supply problem and what signs to look for.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

replaytv said:


> I just called this number for bestbuy 1-888-237-8289
> and they said that they could ship me one direct to my house for that $34.99 price, or they could ship it to the store and I could pick it up.


I went to the Golden Colorado store and they didn't have any of the $34.99 priced TiVos, but with the ad they said that they would honor the ad price to order one. ( I printed out the ad on my computer printer and took it with me to the store ) 
At the Denver store they had a display model that they might honor the ad if I still had it, but the ad flew out the window on the way there. They said that Greeley or Ft. Collins (I forget which ) were the only locations with those TiVos were in stock at the store. The ones in the Denver store were the Premieres with larger hard drive. They wouldn't sell those to me for the $34.99 price.


----------



## ToddGsell (Mar 7, 2011)

replaytv said:


> I went to the Golden Colorado store and they didn't have any of the $34.99 priced TiVos, but with the ad they said that they would honor the ad price to order one. ( I printed out the ad on my computer printer and took it with me to the store )
> At the Denver store they had a display model that they might honor the ad if I still had it, but the ad flew out the window on the way there. They said that Greeley or Ft. Collins (I forget which ) were the only locations with those TiVos were in stock at the store. The ones in the Denver store were the Premieres with larger hard drive. They wouldn't sell those to me for the $34.99 price.


By "ad" do you mean the print out of the bestbuy.com page with the clearance price?


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

ToddGsell said:


> By "ad" do you mean the print out of the bestbuy.com page with the clearance price?


Yes, I went to the website listed on the first of this thread and printed out photo of the ad on the bestbuy website and took it to the bestbuy store. 
I went to the Westminster store today and they wouldn't sell me the display model. I only really wanted it because it was set up for 'evaluation' last time I was there, and I was hoping I could use it instead of paying for lifetime. The display TiVo was on the demonstration video so I couldn't check if it had 'evaluation' and didn't make any difference as mentioned before, they wouldn't sell it to me anyway. 
If I knew it had 'evaluation' I would have ask for a supervisor to try and overrule the clerk.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

replaytv said:


> ...but the ad flew out the window on the way there...


...and was immediately gobbled down by a homework eating dog that had gotten loose.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 13, 2009)

replaytv said:


> I just called this number for bestbuy 1-888-237-8289
> and they said that they could ship me one direct to my house for that $34.99 price, or they could ship it to the store and I could pick it up.


No go. $99.99 :down:


----------



## DaveDFW (Jan 25, 2005)

I WANT MORE said:


> No go. $99.99 :down:


Did your phone person look for the correct model number?

The TCD746500 is priced at $99, it was only the TCD746320 which was available for $35.


----------



## lew2 (Dec 31, 2006)

replaytv said:


> At the *Denver* store they had a display model that they might honor the ad if I still had it, but the ad flew out the window on the way there.


Denver. February. Open windows?..


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 13, 2009)

DaveDFW said:


> Did your phone person look for the correct model number?
> 
> The TCD746500 is priced at $99, it was only the TCD746320 which was available for $35.


I read her the SKU from the PDF file.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

lew2 said:


> Denver. February. Open windows?..


Ya, we get some really warm weather in Denver in the fall, winter and spring. We played volleyball in Denver outdoors last Sunday with barefeet, shorts and tank tops. I got all sweaty cuz the sun was beating down.


----------

